# Movies that you plan to see (that come out this year)



## Punnchy (Jun 29, 2014)

So, any movies you want to see that have a release date of sometime this year?

I've got a few myself.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't get out much to the cinema, but I'm totally stoked if Frank gets played anywhere near me later this year.


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 29, 2014)

How to train your dragon 2!!! i know it already came out for americans but over here i still have to wait like 2 more weeks....
its the sequel to my favorite movie!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 29, 2014)

How To Train Your Dragon 2 was the only one this year that I REALLY wanted to see, but I might also see Maleficent and Muppets Most Wanted (if they're still showing?)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 29, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy. 
Hell fucking yes Rocket Racoon.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 6, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy.
> Hell fucking yes Rocket Racoon.



This, this, this.

I kinda wanna see Lucy? Not sure I'll go without other interested parties, though.

The final Hobbit movie, if that's happening / I'm not wrong.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 6, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy (it comes out on my birthday here, yay), the last Hobbit movie, the new Planet of the Apes (looks decent), The Raid 2, Locke, The Double, Jaborowski's Dune, "Budori and the Mysterious Journey", The Book of Life (a.k.a. Grim Fandango, the movie)

And also, ALSO : the new Asterix movie. This one has got me excited probably more than I ever should, cause it is A : one of my favorite French comics, B : directed by a genius and C : animated by one of my favorite studios... But it comes out in November... Urgh...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 6, 2014)

Still need to see 22 Jump Street and Transformers 4 and the last Hobbit when it comes out - this is my list so far.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Jaborowski's Dune



I'm assuming you mean Jodorowsky's dune. He never ended up actually making it though, which was the worst thing I think has ever happened to the film world. The man was/is a genius.


edit: Oh, they made a documentary about it! I have to add this to my list of things to watch!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy (it comes out on my birthday here, yay), the last Hobbit movie, the new Planet of the Apes (looks decent), The Raid 2, Locke, The Double, Jaborowski's Dune, "Budori and the Mysterious Journey", The Book of Life (a.k.a. Grim Fandango, the movie)
> 
> And also, ALSO : the new Asterix movie. This one has got me excited probably more than I ever should, cause it is A : one of my favorite French comics, B : directed by a genius and C : animated by one of my favorite studios... But it comes out in November... Urgh...


We watched Raid 2 over the weekend, pretty badass.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 8, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> I'm assuming you mean Jodorowsky's dune. He never ended up actually making it though, which was the worst thing I think has ever happened to the film world. The man was/is a genius.
> 
> 
> edit: Oh, they made a documentary about it! I have to add this to my list of things to watch!



Yeah, meant the documentary aaaand I suck at complicated-sounding names... Ahem.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 9, 2014)

Interstellar is the only one that I've been pumped up for, though that's mostly because I haven't kept up on this year's releases.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 14, 2014)

_*Disney's Planes: Fire and Rescue*_. Took me by surprise when I found the poster in the movie theater lobby. I mean, that was bloody quick!
My friends and me were pleasantly surprised by the first one, so I wouldn't mind checking this one out to see what it's all about. 

Other than that one, not much else until further notice. *The Grand Budapest Hotel, RoboCop *(2014) and ultimately* How to Train Your Dragon 2* were the big hitters on my list.


----------

